# Mit Access Emails versenden



## jaquline (20. April 2007)

Hallo!
Wie schon in der Überschrift benannt, hab ich Probleme beim versenden von
Emails aus Access 2003.
Der Vorgang ansicht funktioniert reibungslos, nur bekomme ich nicht hin,
eine Outlook Vorlage (*.oft) zu öffnen und die zu verschicken.

Hier mein Quellcode:



> rivate Sub Befehl0_Click()
> 
> Dim olApp As Outlook.Application
> Dim oItem As Outlook.MailItem
> ...





vlg Jaquline


Wenn jemand weiß wie es geht, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Da ich mir bis nächste
Woche ne Lösung einfallen lassen muss.


Betriebsystem: Windows XP SP2 Pro
Office 2003 Pro Edition


----------



## jaquline (20. April 2007)

Hab die Lösung gefunden.
Für die die es Interressiert:



> Private Sub Befehl2_Click()
> Dim olApp As Outlook.Application
> Dim oItem As Outlook.MailItem
> 
> ...




vlg Jaquline


----------

